# Greetings from Germany!



## lucor (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello everyone and friendly greetings!

I'm an economics student from Germany, who is really passionate about making music. I played the guitar for over 7 years and got into composing music on the computer recently, with the focus on orchestral scores.
After I am finished with my economics studies, I really want to study music, so I hope to learn alot from you guys here in the future and meet some nice people. 

All the best! 
Lucas


----------



## bbunker (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I noticed you're from Halle...home of tiny sausages and rotkohl, right?!?


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome Lucas, feel comfortable here!


----------



## lucor (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. 



bbunker @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I noticed you're from Halle...home of tiny sausages and rotkohl, right?!?



I honestly can't tell you much about Halle, because I just recently moved here, haha.
I'm originally from Siegen in North Rhine-Westphalia. Not so much known for sausages and Rotkohl, but I'm willing to say that we make the best bread in the whole of Germany! :mrgreen:


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome! We need more focus on Orchestral scores here!!


----------

